# There and back again



## Outsider

This is the subtitle to Tolkien's _The Hobbit_. How would you say it in your language?

I don't know how it was translated in the Portuguese edition of the book, but I'd translate it as _Até lá e de volta outra vez_.


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*
Sinne ja takaisin


----------



## Outsider

That looks very euphonic!


----------



## Hakro

> That looks very euphonic!


Finnish often is!


----------



## Azori

*Slovak:*
Cesta tam a späť. - the Slovak translation of the book. Though the literal translation would be more like:
Znovu tam a späť.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Outsider said:


> This is the subtitle to Tolkien's _The Hobbit_. How
> would you say it in your language?
> 
> I don't know how it was translated in the Portuguese edition of the book, but I'd translate it as _Até lá e de volta outra vez_.



Outsider, acho que na edição brasileira foi traduzido como "_Lá e de volta outra vez_", sem _até_. 

Até.:


----------



## Hermocrates

Well, apparently Tolkien's book has been translated in Italian as: "_Lo Hobbit - o la riconquista del tesoro_". 

However the literal translation of "_There and back again_" would be:_* "Andata e ritorno"*_ in Italian. 


Rye


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

The title in *Dutch *is _De Hobbit. __Daarheen en weer terug, _which comes close to the original English title [word for word: "there to and again back"].

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Saluton

*Туда и обратно* in Russian (which means simply "there and back").


----------



## anachevere

The Spanish book subtitle is "Historia de una ida y una vuelta" ("Story of a departure and a return"). 

I guess the closest translation would be "Allí y de vuelta otra vez", though, but that's not natural enough in Spanish.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

anachevere said:


> The Spanish book subtitle is "Historia de una ida y una vuelta" ("Story of a departure and a return").
> 
> I guess the closest translation would be "Allí y de vuelta otra vez", though, but that's not natural enough in Spanish.


 
Perhaps _"ir y volver de nuevo"_ would sound more natural.

Regards.


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> I don't know how it was translated in the Portuguese edition of the book, but I'd translate it as _Até lá e de volta outra vez_.


I've been thinking that in Portuguese just _Até lá e de volta_ (which leaves "again" understood) would be a sufficient translation.
Another, less literal one, would be _Ida e vinda_ or _Ida e volta_.


----------



## Tremerka

*Czech:*
_Cesta tam a zase zpátky_

Veselé Vánoce!


----------



## Grop

French: _Aller et retour_. _The Hobbit, or There and Back Again_ was tanslated as _Bilbo le Hobbit ou__ Histoire d’un aller et retour._


----------



## djara

In Arabic, it would be ذهابا وإيابا "dhahaaban wa iyyaaban" (going and returning)


----------



## mcibor

In Polish it was translated
Hobbit, czyli tam i z powrotem

There and back again translates to
tam i z powrotem

there - tam
and - i
back - z powrotem
again has to be omitted, as it wouldn't make any sense in Polish.


----------



## sokol

My very first thought when seeing this thread has been, for German:

_Hin und wieder zurück_
Because this would sound much more like a "proper title" than the literal translation. But the title of The Hobbit has been translated as "Der Hobbit oder: *Hin und zurück"* which is really ... well: unspectacular.


----------



## ahshav

Hebrew

הלוך וחזור, שוב.

halokh vekhazor, shuv.


----------



## Sand_Sea

In Romanian it was translated as >> " Într-acolo şi din nou înapoi". (original title)
there (to(wards) there) - într-acolo
and - şi
back - înapoi
again - din nou


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> I've been thinking that in Portuguese just _Até lá e de volta_ (which leaves "again" understood) would be a sufficient translation.
> Another, less literal one, would be _Ida e vinda_ or _Ida e volta_.


I thought of yet another possibility: _Ir e vir_ ("to go and to come").

It seems more euphonic, so Tolkien might have preferred this one.


----------



## Trisia

Sand_Sea said:


> In Romanian it was translated as >> " Într-acolo şi din nou înapoi". (original title)
> there (to(wards) there) - într-acolo
> and - şi
> back - înapoi
> again - din nou



That must be a new translation. 

I only know the older version "O poveste cu un hobbit" (more or less "A Hobbit's Tale). If I were to translate it, I'd say something simpler than what you found, perhaps "Încolo şi-ncoace" ("back and forth," "to and fro"). -- This was the book, not in the movie 

That may be the reason I don't translate book titles


----------



## Sand_Sea

Yes, I'd say that too. I found this version, the longer one, in the original Romanian translation of the movie>> 1st part, " the Fellowship of the Ring", it's in a dialogue between Frodo and Bilbo when they met again in Rivendell. I'm sure of it.
That's just one of the many translations for this title. I read the book some years ago, but honestly, I can't remember if it was a shorter or this long version...


----------

